# Bessacarr E495 Awnings



## 109916 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi All 
I'm looking to fit a Fiammia zip awning to my new bessie 495 i'm thinking of doing the fit myself, has anyone done the same and what would would be the best size for the 495.
any pointers will be greatly appreciated.

Allan


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

You might find it worthwhile to check with a dealer. You say the van is new. If you do it yourself you might invalidate the water ingress guarantee. I suspect that a dealer will not charge much more to supply and fit that supply only.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi, if you can make it to the Birmingham NEC show Feb 19th-24 go to Hall 3 and find the F iamma stand.

All the experts are there and you can see the product.

Regards


----------

